# Buy a kindle in Spain?



## Sandraw719

My husband would like to buy a kindle. It looks we cannot buy on amazon.co.uk since they won't delivery to Spain. If we buy one on amazon.es, is it possible to buy ebooks on amazon.co.uk? Or can we only buy on Amazon.es? 


I am not a reader but my husband is and he wants to read the latest English books. He would hate to buy ebooks on amazon.es since most of them are in Spanish.

Can anybody give me some idea?

Thanks


----------



## snikpoh

Sandraw719 said:


> My husband would like to buy a kindle. It looks we cannot buy on amazon.co.uk since they won't delivery to Spain. If we buy one on amazon.es, is it possible to buy ebooks on amazon.co.uk? Or can we only buy on Amazon.es?
> 
> 
> I am not a reader but my husband is and he wants to read the latest English books. He would hate to buy ebooks on amazon.es since most of them are in Spanish.
> 
> Can anybody give me some idea?
> 
> Thanks


Why not buy one from somewhere like Media Markt or Carrefour - then you could ask where to get English books?


----------



## stevec2x

Sandraw719 said:


> My husband would like to buy a kindle. It looks we cannot buy on amazon.co.uk since they won't delivery to Spain. If we buy one on amazon.es, is it possible to buy ebooks on amazon.co.uk? Or can we only buy on Amazon.es?
> 
> 
> I am not a reader but my husband is and he wants to read the latest English books. He would hate to buy ebooks on amazon.es since most of them are in Spanish.
> 
> Can anybody give me some idea?
> 
> Thanks


When you buy a kindle directly from Amazon it will be pre-registered to the account which you used to buy it. If you then log into your account, you can de-register it (in 'manage your content and devices'). Then you can log on to a different amazon account and register it to that one.

So in your case, de-register from amazon.es and then re-register to amazon.co.uk. 

I've never done this myself though!

Cheers

Steve


----------



## 213979

Do you have any other tablets or smart phones? Just download the Kindle app.


----------



## whitenoiz

ok... from someone faced with a similar problem about a year ago... if you have a regular account with amazon.co.uk with a UK bank account listed as the default billing address then any Kindle that you purchase from anywhere will enable you to download books from amazon.co.uk and / or amazon.com.
If however your amazon billing account defaults to a Spanish bank account you can only download from the .com and .es sources. Books downloaded from the.com site are invariably more expensive than the same item purchased from the alternative .co.uk or .es addresses.

There is another alternative... unless you actually need to be able to read books whilst 'on the move' via a Kindle, amazon have a free application for PC and Mac computers. You can download this app from amazon.es.

As for the availablity of books purchased from the .es site, there are thousands of them... available in Spanish Italian, English, French and German languages. Most recently published titles are available in all language variants. 
Go to amazon.es and from the menu select Kindle- Ebooks en idiomas extranjeras. On the new page that opens select 'Ingles'. Browse by titles displayed or enter the title or author in the Search window and then treat the whole opèration as a normal or 1 click purchase...
I use the .es site for Kindle books, I use the PC app and have had no trouble with downloads despite being in a fairly isolated area. 
Hope this helps.
J.


----------



## dmret

I don't know if this helps , but if you have a connection with the UK who are in turn library members, then you can connect with their on line library.I've done this with a Nook, and it is free.


----------



## Bevdeforges

If you want to buy English books from Amazon, go to their Amazon.com site. You actually don't need a US address to do this. They apparently do their "international" e-book sales through their .com site. The selection of English language books is better than any of the other local Amazons - and they have their system set up to charge the appropriate VAT and all, based on your usual shipping address. 

No need to set up a separate account, but it might be better to buy your Kindle at a store. (Better for instant gratification, too.) You may wind up having to register your Kindle at the amazon.com site and the download your purchases to your computer rather than using the wifi - but that's a minor inconvenience.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Sandraw719

Thanks for all the helpful info.


----------



## baldilocks

You can also use Torrent sites to download e-books for your kindle - I have about 5,000 on this PC


----------



## tarot650

Sandraw719 said:


> My husband would like to buy a kindle. It looks we cannot buy on amazon.co.uk since they won't delivery to Spain. If we buy one on amazon.es, is it possible to buy ebooks on amazon.co.uk? Or can we only buy on Amazon.es?
> 
> 
> I am not a reader but my husband is and he wants to read the latest English books. He would hate to buy ebooks on amazon.es since most of them are in Spanish.
> 
> Can anybody give me some idea?
> 
> Thanks


You can get a Kindle in Worten.That's where the missis got hers from and if you have a look on ebay UK you can get a vast array of ebooks on there.Got the missis some time ago 2 DVD's with 250,000 books on them plus the tool to convert them to mobi for the Kindle.There is some crap on the DVD's but also there are some good authors on there.As somebody pointed out you can download torrent files dead easy but if you do make sure you have a good anti virus,Regards.SB.Just had a quick look on ebay and somebody is doing 400,000 books on 8 DVD's.


----------



## Alcalaina

Nearly all English books available on Amazon.co.uk are now available on Amazon.es. It has improved a lot over the past few months.

Also you don't actually need a Kindle device. I have a Kindle app on my Android tablet, and can purchase ebooks wirelessly (via Whispernet) using my Amazon.es account. I've never not been able to find the book I want.


----------



## Alcalaina

An alternative is to buy a Kobo reader. You can then buy e.books from the European Kobo store and pay in euros or sterling - there isn't a territorial restriction.

Nook on the other hand only sells in the US or the UK. I have a UK bank account registered to an address in Spain, but they wouldn't let me register it. You have to have a UK address.


----------

